# Looking For A Certain Crypt



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm curently looking for a Crypt with vertical growth (similar to C. lucens), preferably green, with bullated leaves (optional) and stays rather short. C. usteriana seemed like the perfect answer, however I just found it grows well over 15".

I'm not Crypt guru so I don't even know where to start, but I was wondering if C. bullosa would work?


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

affinis, but you would want eco complete for that plant. any hard water loving crypt will not do well in ADA soil.

Bullosa does not work well with either ADA soil or eco complete. Bullosa prefer a very rich inert substrate with a pH around 6.8 and 0 kH.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks Edge! 

Exactly the Crypt I was looking for. Any others that are similar? I just remembered C. keei grows vertically - but not sure if it will work?

BTW, for the substrate all I will be using is inert TMS.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Keei should be fine growing in normal aquarium condition (pH 6.8 and kH 0-2). I am still waiting for the plant to mature before I can confirm on the exact requirement. They do have a brown tinge under water.


----------

